# Adapting on the fly based on how the shot is turning out



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm still getting to grips with my grinder (trying single dosing with Ceado E37S with a modification). I'm getting there but grind consistency is still a bit inconsistent so the shot sometimes ends being way fast (38g in 22s) or way too slow (I've had 38g in 1 minute once).

Now, achieving grind consistency single dosing on a non SD grinder is a separate issue which is best discussed in another thread. What I want to ask is, when have a target recipe in mind and you pull the lever and you can tell right away that it's going to be either way too fast or way too slow *for that intended recipe*, what do you do? Do you course correct it at all? Do you stick to the intended ratio regardless of how long the shot takes (20s or 60s)? How do you make the best of the situation when it hasn't quite gone to plan?

A couple of times when I noticed the shot was going to be too slow for a 1:2 ratio I decided to pull a ristretto instead. Other times when the shot was being fast, I sometimes also let the shot run longer to a 1:25 or even 1:3 ratio so I could get that in 30s. For a newbie home barista it's interesting to taste all these not-quite-what-I-planned as it gives me opportunities to taste more and figure out what I like and don't like. For example, I have realised I prefer over-extracted shots to under-extracted shots, neither is as good as a properly extracted coffee, but with milk, over extracted just tastes better -- I use Red Brick beans).

I really don't like waste and I'd like to be able to make decisions and adapt on the fly based on how the shot is turning out.


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

It depends on how badly its gone and what sort of mood i'm in. Its its way out I might give it a try (how else are you going to find out that the beans make a mean ristretto or lungo), bin it and start again. If its just a bit out i'll power through 

Either way i'm then adjusting the grinder immediately to what I think it should be for the next shot.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you clearing the grinder of the coffee left in the grind chamber or making an adjustment and using the remaining coffee ?


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I would imagine that if you don't clear the chamber the next shot will be a bit mixed.

How does roast play a part in the decision making? If it's a dark roast and it's too fast then increasing the brew ratio and letting the shot run more is going to make it worse (as I understand it, darker roasts suit shorter drinks).


----------



## siliconslave (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, as theres a bit of retention in my mignon i'm clearing a little before each shot anyway.

Personally i try and keep the time constant and then vary the grind, if its not even hitting 1:1 in time then (unless i'm in a real rush) I doubt its going to be worth running it to 1:2


----------

